# Cubo y Calla 2016 ("Please Be Quiet" Barcelona)



## Rusca (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Berta (the current European blind champion) and I (some sort of French mbld champion xD) will be holding a competition in late November in Barcelona (days 19 and 20), and the sunday of that competition will be done in a "Please be quiet" way: that is, all the blind events (and fewest moves) will be held througout the sunday, with no regular events that day.

Currently we've closed the registrations for the saturday (60 people), but we'd be glad to accept anyone that wants to compete just the sunday (i.e. only in the PBQ events), so if you really like doing things blindfolded and you want to come to Barcelona this is your sunday!

(Link to the WCA page of the competition)

Cheers and skips!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2016)

No FMC mo3?


----------



## Rusca (Sep 28, 2016)

In principle no. Sorry haha
There's also no mbld 3rd attempt, actually. 

We needed to fit everything into the schedule (and we cannot make it much longer, since we need to pay by ourselves the security service of the university where the competition takes place :_D).


----------

